# Horrible experience with Uber today! Deactivation for sudden stopping!



## V V V (Nov 8, 2017)

I had been working since 12 am up to now till 2 am and all if a sudden After I dropped a couple to their house in plantation I received a message from Uber saying that my account was deactivated due to a customer’s report ! Sudden stop etc we take this report seriously your account can be deactivated up to 48 hours ! Wtf? !! And I wrote back to them yes one incident happened today while getting out from the Miami international airport going to West bound road getting on to 836 west I was going less than 20 miles an hour and looking at the screen of the phone to see the traffic all of a sudden three cars in the front they stopped suddenly and the car has collision mitigation braking system all of a sudden the car stopped or I should say braked suddenly before me.. since the rider had the seatbelt on her 
Nothing really happen. Even though she said well Miami drivers are like this and she laughs And she kept conversation going on till her house but it looks like she ended up reporting it just to bother? So now I’m very disappointed and waiting for my account to be activated☹


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

At least you know where she lives!!!!!


----------



## V V V (Nov 8, 2017)

jgiun1 said:


> At least you know where she lives!!!!!


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

V V V said:


> I was looking at the screen of the phone to see the traffic all of a sudden three cars in the front they stopped suddenly and the car has collision mitigation braking system all of a sudden the car stopped or I should say braked suddenly


Good thing your vehicle had collision mitigation braking system.


----------



## mark_mark (Aug 26, 2017)

one day these pax will have to deal with cabbie again! complain, cry all they want, cabbie be like “ $150 and shut the fuccck up”


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Good thing your vehicle had collision mitigation braking system.


Poor pax got a little jolt while being saved from a fender bender. Who will they have to complain to when the self-driving ones do this?


----------



## mark_mark (Aug 26, 2017)

MHR said:


> Poor pax got a little jolt while being saved from a fender bender. Who will they have to complain to when the self-driving ones do this?


Pax are waiting for self driving slaves! people are so entitled these day.. one day they aliens will hit the rest button, Earthling fail, start over


----------



## Ski Free (Jul 16, 2017)

Whose to say the Pax knew the guy could be deactivated? She felt she was almost in an accident because the driver was looking at his phone and she thought Uber should know. Might be more to this story than V V V is sharing.


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

Ski Free said:


> Whose to say the Pax knew the guy could be deactivated? She felt she was almost in an accident because the driver was looking at his phone and she thought Uber should know. Might be more to this story than V V V is sharing.


You have a point but I still stand by my comment.


----------



## Irishjohn831 (Aug 11, 2017)

You didn’t tell uber you were looking at your phone screen, right ?


----------



## V V V (Nov 8, 2017)

Irishjohn831 said:


> You didn't tell uber you were looking at your phone screen, right ?


No but Why not I could be ? I mean I always look to see the navigation screen and I was zooming in when those folks stopped while the green light was on so as they were supposed to keep going they have stopped and the car reacted very hard..
And I have cellex stand phone holder I tried to upload from my phone but says too large file to upload ? so you guys can see it how the phone is leveling with my eye sight perfectly.
Well let it happen in 3K rides once in 2 years Its rush hour traffic..it can happen I dont see the big deal on this no accident just a harsh stopping while going 15-20 mph



Ski Free said:


> Whose to say the Pax knew the guy could be deactivated? She felt she was almost in an accident because the driver was looking at his phone and she thought Uber should know. Might be more to this story than V V V is sharing.


Its ok to be skeptical but this is the story my friend if not i wouldnt share it in public..


----------



## Cndragon (Dec 8, 2016)

It may not be your pax, you do know uber keeps track of our brake and acceleration rates for that driving report they put out every day.

More likely is your hard brake set off some flag and uber is saying your pax complained when that's not really the case.

Miami drivers are too insane to mess with your phone while it's in motion. You have to assume no one is going to do what they're supposed to do, every moment I the road is a test of your defensive driving skills. I get my nav running and orient myself before I put my car in motion and the most I'll do is glance at my phone for directions.

None of that fiddly diddly with your phone stuff unless you really enjoy the rush of not having your eyes on the road when the guy to your left decides to turn right in front of you to catch an exit at 70mph.


----------



## V V V (Nov 8, 2017)

Cndragon said:


> It may not be your pax, you do know uber keeps track of our brake and acceleration rates for that driving report they put out every day.
> 
> More likely is your hard brake set off some flag and uber is saying your pax complained when that's not really the case.
> 
> ...


I agree thats true... 
No matter what Im the driver in the end..
My statistics for that is usually %95-%98 braking accelaration speeding etc


----------



## V V V (Nov 8, 2017)

Here are some couple screen shots of emails received


----------



## mark_mark (Aug 26, 2017)

Uber, monkey butt lickers!


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

I once had a huge dog (probably near 100 lbs) run out in front of me down a major road (but with houses on both sides). I had to do a full on stop to just barely avoid hitting the dog. Lucky for me the passenger was cool about it. But with a different passenger it would have been a different story.

The longer you do this the higher the chances of weird stuff like this happening. It will happen to even the best and most careful drivers.

The office should understand this and acknowledge that you did avoid the accident and that ought to be what counts.


----------



## george manousaridis (Jan 27, 2017)

V V V said:


> I had been working since 12 am up to now till 2 am and all if a sudden After I dropped a couple to their house in plantation I received a message from Uber saying that my account was deactivated due to a customer's report ! Sudden stop etc we take this report seriously your account can be deactivated up to 48 hours ! Wtf? !! And I wrote back to them yes one incident happened today while getting out from the Miami international airport going to West bound road getting on to 836 west I was going less than 20 miles an hour and looking at the screen of the phone to see the traffic all of a sudden three cars in the front they stopped suddenly and the car has collision mitigation braking system all of a sudden the car stopped or I should say braked suddenly before me.. since the rider had the seatbelt on her
> Nothing really happen. Even though she said well Miami drivers are like this and she laughs And she kept conversation going on till her house but it looks like she ended up reporting it just to bother? So now I'm very disappointed and waiting for my account to be activated☹


One point,dont trust anyone!


----------



## V V V (Nov 8, 2017)

george manousaridis said:


> One point,dont trust anyone!


true true trueee !!! ‍♂


----------



## george manousaridis (Jan 27, 2017)

V V V said:


> true true trueee !!! ‍♂


Uber globally extremely notorious



V V V said:


> View attachment 175102
> View attachment 175103
> View attachment 175102
> View attachment 175103
> ...


What a load of rubbish from the mother company,makes me wonder and it operates identically locally and globally.


----------



## V V V (Nov 8, 2017)

george manousaridis said:


> Uber globally extremely notorious
> 
> What a load of rubbish from the mother company,makes me wonder and it operates identically locally and globally.


Ps: Btw Im Greek as well ‍♂


----------



## backcountryrez (Aug 24, 2017)

george manousaridis said:


> One point,dont trust anyone!


This is true. I had a pax recently express extreme relief that I picked her up in a SUV (of the kind she has never rode in) that was able to fit all her luggage to the airport. Yes, it was different than the car she expected in my profile, so it's my fault for forgetting to switch. Even tipped well.

A couple hours later, I was temporarily deactivated because she reported it. Denied it all, then was reactivated ten minutes later.


----------



## george manousaridis (Jan 27, 2017)

V V V said:


> Ps: Btw Im Greek as well ‍♂


Cheers,nice to meet ya online,giaso



george manousaridis said:


> Cheers,nice to meet ya online,giaso


I been reading the global forums,and its a malakia of a company


----------



## backcountryrez (Aug 24, 2017)

george manousaridis said:


> Cheers,nice to meet ya online,giaso
> 
> I been reading the global forums,and its a malakia of a company











Yia Yia agrees!


----------



## george manousaridis (Jan 27, 2017)

backcountryrez said:


> This is true. I had a pax recently express extreme relief that I picked her up in a SUV (of the kind she has never rode in) that was able to fit all her luggage to the airport. Yes, it was different than the car she expected in my profile, so it's my fault for forgetting to switch. Even tipped well.
> 
> A couple hours later, I was temporarily deactivated because she reported it. Denied it all, then was reactivated ten minutes later.


No one is perfect and we all make mistakes,i had and Uber lady friend of mine use my mini tab.She logged into accidentally,i noticed it when i log on my drivers app.I straight away changed my password on it.It took me a while to work out it what happened as i called her ,lol.I emailed uber support right away.and i called her to,and was confirmed.We both went into our local Green Hub,they checked it and said it was fine.Funny thing though they would not credit her account but they can certainly deactivate us drivers quickly.I was concerned about me it was her i was worried,she only been Ubering for a couple of months.How i met her,one night she nearly run me over lol,from then on we get on like a house on fire.Anyway,to the point i had to pay her money,and i did.funny thing is she made more money on y account lol,im an old 20% she is on the 27.5% new driver ant charge



backcountryrez said:


> View attachment 175153
> 
> Yia Yia agrees!


Reminds me of my birth of origin,our greek patritha,in the life of a local village


----------



## Alison Chains (Aug 18, 2017)

You're a professional. You know how to get out of an airport without an app. Keep your eyes on the road and your distances safe because half the time you'll have to slam even when you *are* paying attention. Pax are with you because they need transportation, not because they don't know how to drive the route safely. Mην είσαι μαλάκας.


----------



## george manousaridis (Jan 27, 2017)

Alison Chains said:


> You're a professional. You know how to get out of an airport without an app. Keep your eyes on the road and your distances safe because half the time you'll have to slam even when you *are* paying attention. Pax are with you because they need transportation, not because they don't know how to drive the route safely. Mην είσαι μαλάκας.


no one is perfect,i too have had to touch my app,but my system is designed differently.How do you observe the speedo on your dash,your rear vision mirrors(internal and external)?You realise that night and day driving are different,sunset and sunrise,the roads are wet? or any condition you drive accordingly.we humans are not perfect


----------



## Uberk5487 (Apr 4, 2017)

Ski Free said:


> Whose to say the Pax knew the guy could be deactivated? She felt she was almost in an accident because the driver was looking at his phone and she thought Uber should know. Might be more to this story than V V V is sharing.


When ever you report hard working people you are saying screw their livelihood....


----------



## UberSucker (May 17, 2017)

I have a horrible Uber experience every time that I turn the app on...


----------



## david90292 (Mar 25, 2015)

V V V said:


> No but Why not I could be ? I mean I always look to see the navigation screen and I was zooming in when those folks stopped while the green light was on so as they were supposed to keep going they have stopped and the car reacted very hard..
> And I have cellex stand phone holder I tried to upload from my phone but says too large file to upload ? so you guys can see it how the phone is leveling with my eye sight perfectly.
> Well let it happen in 3K rides once in 2 years Its rush hour traffic..it can happen I dont see the big deal on this no accident just a harsh stopping while going 15-20 mph
> 
> Its ok to be skeptical but this is the story my friend if not i wouldnt share it in public..


You just said you were playing with your phone (zooming) and therefore distracted. You would have rear ended a car had it not been for collision avoidance. I was in an uber last week that rear ended a car because the driver was playing with his phone. How can any of you not want uber to investigate a distracted driver? How would you react if OP rear ended you??


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

What's Uber supposed to do when they receive a report of an unsafe driver? A 48-hour timeout seems reasonable.


----------



## V V V (Nov 8, 2017)

david90292 said:


> You just said you were playing with your phone (zooming) and therefore distracted. You would have rear ended a car had it not been for collision avoidance. I was in an uber last week that rear ended a car because the driver was playing with his phone. How can any of you not want uber to investigate a distracted driver? How would you react if OP rear ended you??


 My friend please read well what I wrote your reading and understanding what you just want to understand yourself the car over here stops by itself just to let you know I put 105 thousand miles on my other car driving Uber and lift and another 3000 miles since last week to my new car and I look at the screen around thousand times a day or 10,000 times a month I'm not kidding onto that I have been driving around 27 years and never had an accident in my life

And believe me going 15 miles an hour nothing really big could happen it's just the car reacted to the cars that had stopped while rolling down at the greenlight I am just sharing this so we can have something to talk about nothing against any rules worse rules anything like that or nothing personal either I Strong degree what the decision is it should be like that I understand it completely. But as I'm saying Uber should talk to the driver at the same time to investigate or ask what happen not just like freezing the account whenever they want because drivers like me we work between 12 to 15 hours sometimes more a day this is not what good about it!

Consequently I am a 5.0 (rounded by Uber) and 4.9 in LYFT I have had causes of riders and no one and I repeat no one had a complaint about me for any particular reason any breaking into sudden stop or distractions during my trips.



Alison Chains said:


> You're a professional. You know how to get out of an airport without an app. Keep your eyes on the road and your distances safe because half the time you'll have to slam even when you *are* paying attention. Pax are with you because they need transportation, not because they don't know how to drive the route safely. Mην είσαι μαλάκας.


True!!



UberSucker said:


> I have a horrible Uber experience every time that I turn the app on...


))))


----------



## george manousaridis (Jan 27, 2017)

V V V said:


> My friend please read well what I wrote your reading and understanding what you just want to understand yourself the car over here stops by itself just to let you know I put 105 thousand miles on my other car driving Uber and lift and another 3000 miles since last week to my new car and I look at the screen around thousand times a day or 10,000 times a month I'm not kidding onto that I have been driving around 27 years and never had an accident in my life
> 
> And believe me going 15 miles an hour nothing really big could happen it's just the car reacted to the cars that had stopped while rolling down at the greenlight I am just sharing this so we can have something to talk about nothing against any rules worse rules anything like that or nothing personal either I Strong degree what the decision is it should be like that I understand it completely. But as I'm saying Uber should talk to the driver at the same time to investigate or ask what happen not just like freezing the account whenever they want because drivers like me we work between 12 to 15 hours sometimes more a day this is not what good about it!
> 
> ...


Your spot on,your adapting and driving accordingly


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

Gl man....please let us know the outcome and hope your back on the road soon


----------



## V V V (Nov 8, 2017)

jgiun1 said:


> Gl man....please let us know the outcome and hope your back on the road soon


Thank you sir


----------



## V V V (Nov 8, 2017)

Sunday afternoon around 4 PM till 6 AM right now $194.38 plus tips with Lyft thanks Uber


----------



## Cndragon (Dec 8, 2016)

V V V said:


> And believe me going 15 miles an hour nothing really big could happen


Two years ago I was rear ended by a guy who show rolled into me. Zero car damage. I was twisted in my seat cause I was watch for traffic to my left to turn right. Spent 6mths in physical therapy. Still randomly get shoulder pains I never had before.

My passenger, an elderly lady, had to be taken away in ambulance and spent almost a year in physical therapy and still in pain from it.

Found out that low impact collisions can actually cause more damage...something to do with your body instead of the car taking the shock of the impact. I don't know the physics behind it. All I know is it sucks. Many days wish I could just feel like I did before the accident happened.


----------



## surlywynch (Jun 22, 2017)

Coachman said:


> What's Uber supposed to do when they receive a report of an unsafe driver? A 48-hour timeout seems reasonable.


It's unreasonable in light of the fact that Uber's "investigations" are nothing more than 48+ hours of a driver denied the opportunity to make some money due to false claims of driver safety.


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

who needs a rating system when pax can have you deactivated at the drop of a hat. its happened to me for weed smell before and i dont even smoke cigarettes.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

So, OP's collision avoidance system _slammed on the brakes. _I have similar on my Lincoln, and my _Adaptive Cruise Control_ is rather aggressive when traffic slows quickly on the freeway. I prefer my _touch_ on the brake pedal over my cars _assistance.
_
Just imagine how many unbuckled passengers are going to kiss the back of the seat in front of them in _Driverless Cars..._Automated stopping is not smooth.


----------



## Alison Chains (Aug 18, 2017)

george manousaridis said:


> no one is perfect,i too have had to touch my app,but my system is designed differently.How do you observe the speedo on your dash,your rear vision mirrors(internal and external)?You realise that night and day driving are different,sunset and sunrise,the roads are wet? or any condition you drive accordingly.we humans are not perfect


Touch your app... hell, touch anything you like, outside the danger zone.

I do two kinds of airport run... IND and ORD. Exiting IND in the snow is a luxuriant cruise from soaring overpasses onto wide-open highways. I could put my feet up and read a newspaper without the pax being worried. Getting out of ORD in perfect weather is a white-knuckled, taxi-dodging hellride onto any highway that looks like it might not have a traffic jam. Guess where you should never, ever look at the app or map even though you could really do with the assist. You barely have enough eyeball time for the mirrors.

Situational awareness is what keeps us (and incidentally our pax) alive. Maximise it because, yes, you are just human.


----------



## george manousaridis (Jan 27, 2017)

Alison Chains said:


> Touch your app... hell, touch anything you like, outside the danger zone.
> 
> I do two kinds of airport run... IND and ORD. Exiting IND in the snow is a luxuriant cruise from soaring overpasses onto wide-open highways. I could put my feet up and read a newspaper without the pax being worried. Getting out of ORD in perfect weather is a white-knuckled, taxi-dodging hellride onto any highway that looks like it might not have a traffic jam. Guess where you should never, ever look at the app or map even though you could really do with the assist. You barely have enough eyeball time for the mirrors.
> 
> Situational awareness is what keeps us (and incidentally our pax) alive. Maximise it because, yes, you are just human.


Good points,act what you view as safe.


----------



## V V V (Nov 8, 2017)

Well, Its now tuesday morning 2 am not activated yet this is the weirdest of all that which I have threw out passengers before and rejected existing rider in my car couple of times but this is not the regular stuff theres something different in it. But what. This sht nothing to do with a car stopping itself or Im super duper distracted type of bllsht. I’m thinking now what is it “really” that caused it. And Im so stupid I respect care and even support uber saying “thanks for using Uber” to almost every single rider. 
And I ask them is there any problems how can we improve if you see or experience anything annoying
So with almost 2k 5 stars 3k plus rides and 20 months of dedication and support the company in all means this is the shit Im getting as an award?


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

In April of this year I was hit in the rear passenger side door and quarter panel of my car by a woman who ran a stop sign not paying attention and going about 10-15 miles per hour....she had a slight bumper bruise on her truck and I'll show you what happened to my car who was traveling about 35 mph when we met


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

That was her hitting me at about fifteen miles an hour... The side hit took my tire off rim and went right into a telephone pole going 35 MPH


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

Ready for her damage?????


----------



## david90292 (Mar 25, 2015)

V V V said:


> because drivers like me we work between 12 to 15 hours sometimes more a day this is not what good about it!
> 
> So with almost 2k 5 stars 3k plus rides and 20 months of dedication and support the company in all means this is the shit Im getting as an award?


You work incredibly long shifts (which uber knows). You almost collided with another car and were saved by your car sensors and software. I am glad uber is investigating. If nothing else to let you get some rest. An impact at 15 to 20 mph is significant.

I'm not sure I understand your math. You said you were 5 and 4.9 rated. Averaging 2k 5stars ratings and 1k other (4 or less) does not result in those numbers.


----------



## 125928 (Oct 5, 2017)

mark_mark said:


> Pax are waiting for self driving slaves! people are so entitled these day.. one day they aliens will hit the rest button, Earthling fail, start over


did you here about the self driving people shuttle here in las vegas? while operating with 8 people on board it was hit by a semi truck. no damage or injuries, but the driver less shuttle was not able to move out of the way of the semi.

https://www.cnbc.com/2017/11/09/sel...as-got-into-an-accident-on-its-first-day.html


----------



## V V V (Nov 8, 2017)

david90292 said:


> You work incredibly long shifts (which uber knows). You almost collided with another car and were saved by your car sensors and software. I am glad uber is investigating. If nothing else to let you get some rest. An impact at 15 to 20 mph is significant.
> 
> I'm not sure I understand your math. You said you were 5 and 4.9 rated. Averaging 2k 5stars ratings and 1k other (4 or less) does not result in those numbers.


Here are thevactual numbers so you do the math now )) Well was 4.96 2 days ago now 4.95 its ok theres one star now in it


----------



## V V V (Nov 8, 2017)

V V V said:


> You work incredibly long shifts (which uber knows). You almost collided with another car and were saved by your car sensors and software. I am glad uber is investigating. If nothing else to let you get some rest. An impact at 15 to 20 mph is significant.
> 
> I'm not sure I understand your math. You said you were 5 and 4.9 rated. Averaging 2k 5stars ratings and 1k other (4 or less) does not result in those numbe


----------



## Cndragon (Dec 8, 2016)

jgiun1 said:


> In April of this year I was hit in the rear passenger side door and quarter panel of my car by a woman who ran a stop sign not paying attention and going about 10-15 miles per hour....she had a slight bumper bruise on her truck and I'll show you what happened to my car who was traveling about 35 mph when we met


Dang... And how about you? Did you make it out of that okay?

Yeah, for sure a lot can happen in 15mph.


----------



## V V V (Nov 8, 2017)

jgiun1 said:


> That was her hitting me at about fifteen miles an hour... The side hit took my tire off rim and went right into a telephone pole going 35 MPH


Wooow


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

Cndragon said:


> Dang... And how about you? Did you make it out of that okay?
> 
> Yeah, for sure a lot can happen in 15mph.


Yea perfectly fine, the Taurus built like a tank....I got chest contusion from seat belt tightness from basically two different accidents. Three airbags deployed and basically made me unhurt what so ever. The only thing I had my hand at 12 o'clock (bad habit) on steering wheel when the bags came out and had some road rash on the arm.



jgiun1 said:


> Yea perfectly fine, the Taurus built like a tank....I got chest contusion from seat belt tightness from basically two different accidents. Three airbags deployed and basically made me unhurt what so ever. The only thing I had my hand at 12 o'clock (bad habit) on steering wheel when the bags came out and had some road rash on the arm.


Never in my life having a deep chest contusion I'll be the first one to tell you, it sucks. I couldn't sleep on side , laugh or cough without pain for three weeks.


----------



## ShinyAndChrome (Aug 18, 2017)

V V V said:


> I had been working since 12 am up to now till 2 am and all if a sudden After I dropped a couple to their house in plantation I received a message from Uber saying that my account was deactivated due to a customer's report ! Sudden stop etc we take this report seriously your account can be deactivated up to 48 hours ! Wtf? !! And I wrote back to them yes one incident happened today while getting out from the Miami international airport going to West bound road getting on to 836 west I was going less than 20 miles an hour and looking at the screen of the phone to see the traffic all of a sudden three cars in the front they stopped suddenly and the car has collision mitigation braking system all of a sudden the car stopped or I should say braked suddenly before me.. since the rider had the seatbelt on her
> Nothing really happen. Even though she said well Miami drivers are like this and she laughs And she kept conversation going on till her house but it looks like she ended up reporting it just to bother? So now I'm very disappointed and waiting for my account to be activated☹


So you were looking at your phone and if not for your collision avoidance system would have rear-ended a car. This is entirely your fault and a 48 hour timeout is reasonable.

I use my phone for nav. I don't pinch-zoom while driving. Set destination and leave it mounted. The very fact your avoidance system had to kick in proves the fact you were not paying attention. If you need to do things on your phone keep a very long following distance and be ready to hit brakes early.


----------



## V V V (Nov 8, 2017)

ShinyAndChrome said:


> So you were looking at your phone and if not for your collision avoidance system would have rear-ended a car. This is entirely your fault and a 48 hour timeout is reasonable.


We all know its my fault in the end Thanks for enlighting us .. you should read the rest of what had been posted


----------



## ShinyAndChrome (Aug 18, 2017)

V V V said:


> We all know its my fault in the end Thanks for enlighting us .. you should read the rest of what had been posted


Sorry I only skimmed first page or two if my post was obviated by subsequent posts I apologize


----------



## V V V (Nov 8, 2017)

ShinyAndChrome said:


> Sorry I only skimmed first page or two if my post was obviated by subsequent posts I apologize


----------



## Strange Fruit (Aug 10, 2016)

V V V said:


> I had been working since 12 am up to now till 2 am and all if a sudden After I dropped a couple to their house in plantation I received a message from Uber saying that my account was deactivated due to a customer's report ! Sudden stop etc we take this report seriously your account can be deactivated up to 48 hours ! Wtf? !! And I wrote back to them yes one incident happened today while getting out from the Miami international airport going to West bound road getting on to 836 west I was going less than 20 miles an hour and looking at the screen of the phone to see the traffic all of a sudden three cars in the front they stopped suddenly and the car has collision mitigation braking system all of a sudden the car stopped or I should say braked suddenly before me.. since the rider had the seatbelt on her
> Nothing really happen. Even though she said well Miami drivers are like this and she laughs And she kept conversation going on till her house but it looks like she ended up reporting it just to bother? So now I'm very disappointed and waiting for my account to be activated☹


Person stares at screen while driving and admits it on a forum. This is why robot cars will eventually be safer. They can also see all around simultaneously instead of just one directon at a time (or none while ur staring at a screen)

And whatabout the irony of an Uber driver being saved by an autonomous driving feature.

I'm pretty fed up with the drivers in my city who are going over lane lines, or cruising 15mph on an open road, and u see them looking at and interacting with their device (not a glance & tap, but full on looking while just cruising not that straight and too slow)


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

I guess how uber saw it as if it wasn't for the automatic feature kicking in you would of had an accident. 48 hours take it on the chin and move on I get upset for a minute when i get rated two stars from a pax it just sucks sometimes. Rare stuff at least you know for the future don't let the machine do the driving for you be the driver! And safe driving buddy 

Unless the pax paying for a driverless car  I think Uber hands are just tied on this one... They have to follow company policy.

"*Safe Driving*
Riders expect drivers using the Uber app to drive safely at all times.

_What leads to deactivation?_ Uber may deactivate the account of a driver who receives multiple complaints or a single serious complaint of poor, unsafe or distracted driving while using the Uber app. For example: driving at an unsafe speed; using a mobile phone without a mount; and failure to stop when required, such as at stop signs."


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

Did you get reactivated???


----------



## V V V (Nov 8, 2017)

jgiun1 said:


> Did you get reactivated???


Yes, thank you.. I'm reactivated now after 48 hours.
Take care


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

Glad your hitting road...BOL
Sitting on some downtime now and happy for you


----------



## Ski Free (Jul 16, 2017)

Uberk5487 said:


> When ever you report hard working people you are saying screw their livelihood....


She doesn't know he is or is not hard working. Just some dude getting his side hustle on, playing with his phone while he should be driving.


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

Exactly Ski Free Hard to know someone in a few minutes hahah! Try to build as much rapport and be nice to them at the end of the trip smile and wave them off! Hopefully a five star not lower haha

Feel like a limo driver sometimes maybe not as intense but they paying lower than taxi rates expecting perfect service... Good thing about it is have to keep your personality and attitude in check haha Can't speak freely oh no!

Anyone felt like a conman sometimes or a clown maintaining as close to five star as possible all shift? It hard at the start and you don't even realize it anymore after awhile that you just conning paxs and been fake since you have to basically agree with everything they say or it low ratings haha.

Uber driver and clown services! I'm going to call it developing your uber personality!


----------



## Uberk5487 (Apr 4, 2017)

Ski Free said:


> She doesn't know he is or is not hard working. Just some dude getting his side hustle on, playing with his phone while he should be driving.


She can say hey dude dont play with your phone while driving......but to run and tell it....with the chance he'll lose his job.....that what we call sucka $h*+ where I'm from.....


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

She didn't want a 1 star rating hahah I got passengers that wait 1-3 days before rating half do rate after a few hours the others won't even rate. They care about their ratings too even though they can just create a new account pretty easily it just a hassle for them.

They will pretend smile, laugh shake your hand ect ect and when you least expect it stab you in the back where it hurts. I've never had someone actually called into head office though to get me fired or suspended that pretty extreme. Look at it this way could of always been worst... At least she didn't start crying on the phone with crocodile tears and said something like I feared for my life!


----------



## Saltyoldman (Oct 18, 2016)

V V V said:


> View attachment 175102
> View attachment 175103
> View attachment 175102
> View attachment 175103
> ...


This is hilarious, what are they going to investigate and how are they going to do it? What team of hot shot D Bags is figuring this out in the think tank sitting on yoga balls. Hey how many millenials does it take to screw in a light bulb.


----------



## V V V (Nov 8, 2017)

And Voi-la!!


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

V V V said:


> Exactly right on!
> 
> View attachment 176403
> And Voi-la!!


Damn, free hundred bucks... I'm putting a customer to the windshield from back seat tonight and driving lyft for two days.


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

Thanks for sharing your experience. Glad they gave you the extra $100.



david90292 said:


> I'm not sure I understand your math. You said you were 5 and 4.9 rated. Averaging 2k 5stars ratings and 1k other (4 or less) does not result in those numbers.


 Lifetime trips rated count is shown in the screenshots. They are usually half of lifetime trips total. Meaning 50% of pax are too lazy to leave a rating or don't want to even see that there is an option to leave a tip after leaving a rating.


----------



## Saltyoldman (Oct 18, 2016)

V V V said:


> And Voi-la!!
> View attachment 176403


Nice bro



negeorgia said:


> Thanks for sharing your experience. Glad they gave you the extra $100.
> 
> Lifetime trips rated count is shown in the screenshots. They are usually half of lifetime trips total. Meaning 50% of pax are too lazy to leave a rating or don't want to even see that there is an option to leave a tip after leaving a rating.


If you don't see it it, it doesn't exist


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

Hundred dollars for making a customer complain! Sign me up right now slamming them breaks hard 

I guess Uber does do paid vacations! Even though only for 48 hours haha


----------



## William1964 (Jul 28, 2015)

An Uber driver in motion tends to stay in motion. And uberdriver at rest tends to stay at rest.

Stopping is against natural law.

In my opinion everything is constantly in motion I have not seen one thing that isn't in motion


----------



## mark_mark (Aug 26, 2017)

father of unicorns said:


> did you here about the self driving people shuttle here in las vegas? while operating with 8 people on board it was hit by a semi truck. no damage or injuries, but the driver less shuttle was not able to move out of the way of the semi.
> 
> https://www.cnbc.com/2017/11/09/sel...as-got-into-an-accident-on-its-first-day.html


Uber hired the truck driver to F up Googles party... Uber be like, this is my Shiit, back off bittch! Google be like, can't we all just get alone! BLM... Uber be like, ok, battle to the death! Uber driver vs. Google software virgin engineer


----------

